# This made my day



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v624/val...lukeandleia.flv


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh they love each other so much!! You're in for the time of your life.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awwww, soooo darn sweet.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

So adorable that I have no response!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ooooh cute. Just a few more weeks and you will be in 
fluffy heaven!


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my, they are so so sweet! Just precious!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, they are extremely cute. What a great video.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great video! They are even cuter moving than they are in pictures!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, how cute are they!!! You are going to be so very happy. I can totally understand how that video made your day


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Your breeder did that for you??? Wow! I'm impressed. What a great gift!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Your breeder did that for you??? Wow! I'm impressed. What a great gift![/B]




She did.








I feel very blessed that Lorilynne ( here on the site) reccommended
her after my last breeder experience.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

They are so soft, fluffy and oh so cute!!! You are so lucky! Congrats!


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

They're so cute.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I can see why it made your day, they are so freakin' adorable!! What precious babies--and soon they'll be home with you!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Aaahhh Cary, that is so precious, I bet you watch that over and over during the next 4 weeks. You should do a ticker counting down the days until they come home.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Cary, I know that you can hardly wait because I am excited for you.







Double the pleasure, double the fun.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v624/val...lukeandleia.flv[/B]



Awwwww omigod that is the cutest thing I have ever seen!!  they are so chubby


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Your life will never be the same







I'm so excited for you.

Pam and Sassy
[attachment=11389:attachment]


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

*




























OKAY!! I just watched that video like 50 times!!!

I think someone needs to get that little fellow in the x=pen in the background!!!!

How cute!!!

Cary.....you are one lucky dude!!!!!*


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

What adorable little fluffballs! I know you can't wait--you're going to have so much fun with those little cuties!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Way too cute. I can see why you are so anxious!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

They are two cutie pies for sure! Everytime I see two, or more, of the little fluff-butts together I can feel the itch start that says Sophie needs a little play mate.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Awwww














So cute!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

You better rest up, Cary -- life as you know it is about to change!
















I agree -- what about the little guy in the Xpen??? He wanted treats, too.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> I agree -- what about the little guy in the Xpen??? He wanted treats, too.[/B]




That's their sister. The breeder is keeping her to show and mentioned after
looking more closely at Leia that she may have made the wrong choice.








I think she has them separated for the pics so I don't get confused.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Just Beautiful. They look so cute playing together.


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

So adorable I actually felt a painful twinge in my chest.


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

That video made me PUPPY HUNGRY!!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Absolutely adorable. I bet you can hardly wait. I'm excited for you.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

They are so cute







very healthy & happy looking puppies


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

They are both sooo adorable







. They look perfect & healthy & happy.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

You're a luck guy!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cary, love the video, you better get some rest now, your going to be a very busy daddy soon







. I wish I would have gotten two when I got Matilda.







I'm soooo happy for you! Looking forward to lots of pictures.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

CUTE







...the fun is about to begin...

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Cary,

That could make anyone's day! They are adorable. Thank you for sharing them with us.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

What little sweeties!! My hubby is a huge star wars fan and loves their names =) I bet you cant wait until you can have them and totally spoil them!!! That was awesome of your breeder to do that for you =) 
Hugs,
Karrie


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

They are just so adorable


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Your pups' sire was at the same show I attended this weekend. I got to see him show yesterday and today.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Your pups' sire was at the same show I attended this weekend. I got to see him show yesterday and today.[/B]




What'd you think?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=241831
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He has beautiful coat.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

You will so love having littermates, they have the best time together. It is so fun to watch, we never tire of it. They are like two little peas in a pod.
Aimee


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

they look so funny chewing the treats so fast. At least you know you wont have any problems in the food department







in just one minute they ate more treats than Sparkey does in a whole day







pretty soon you have to call them chubby and chubbier







I'm so jealous , can't wait to see all the video's you are going to make for us







I'm so excited for you


----------

